# Image sizes...



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Why are the thumbnails when voting so so so small? I can hardly see them properly to vote. What's the point in uploading my 8Mpx photograph if the thumbnail is something like 300x400 px? 

I can understand preservation of bandwidth but....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you hover your mouse over the image it shows a bigger image.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

It does? *Goes to check*


EDIT: WOAH AWESOME THANKS DQ


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

never knew that o-o


----------



## KittKatt145 (Feb 17, 2012)

yep just hover over the pic


----------

